# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  Tilt Five, augmented reality glasses, Tilt Five, Inc., Santa Clara, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Tilt Five, Inc.

tiltfive.com/the-system

"Tilt Five: Holographic Tabletop Gaming" on Kickstarter

castAR, 3D augmented reality gaming system

----------


## Airicist

Tilt Five augmented reality glasses

Published on May 15, 2019




> Tilt Five is bringing tabletop games to life.  All footage was shot through the lens of the Tilt Five augmented reality glasses.

----------


## Airicist

Tilt Five holographic game system - Now on Kickstarter

Published on Sep 24, 2019




> When you slip on the Tilt Five glasses and look at the game board, a vibrant 3D world opens up to you.  Suddenly chasms seem to drop infinitely into your table, and game characters and monsters spring up from the game board.  This is gaming unlike anything you've experienced before.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tilt Five picks up CastAR’s augmented reality technology and starts new Kickstarter"

by Dean Takahashi
September 24, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Hands-on with Tilt Five augmented reality tabletop gaming!

Published on Sep 24, 2019




> We go hands-on with the latest prototype of Tilt Five, the augmented reality glasses made for tabletop gaming! We take a deep dive into the technology that makes this system work with inventor Jeri Ellsworth, and demo some of the AR boardgame experiences in development. This unique approach to augmented reality works really well and has some surprising advantages over other AR hardware we've previously used!

----------

